# Contractions 3-5 mins apart and then stopped



## rkb15

I am 38 weeks + 4 and last night I started having contractions every 3-5 minutes. They were painful but very manageable. This happened for over an hour, so we were about to go to the hospital and then decided to wait a little bit longer. I'm glad we waited, because then the contractions slowly started to get further apart (6-10 minutes) and eventually completely stopped when I went to bed. I was SO SURE this was it, but I guess not? Has this happened to anyone? I feel so disappointed.


----------



## Jezzielin

rkb15 said:


> I am 38 weeks + 4 and last night I started having contractions every 3-5 minutes. They were painful but very manageable. This happened for over an hour, so we were about to go to the hospital and then decided to wait a little bit longer. I'm glad we waited, because then the contractions slowly started to get further apart (6-10 minutes) and eventually completely stopped when I went to bed. I was SO SURE this was it, but I guess not? Has this happened to anyone? I feel so disappointed.

:hi: Yep, that was me yesterday. 5 hours of contractions every 5 minutes. Decided to try to sleep then went away by morning and only BHs now.

Grrrrr. Gonna do the same process as yesterday, balsamic vinegar/spicy foods (husband is picking up hot thia food tonight), long walk and hubby-time :winkwink:. I think it was the hubby time that brought on the contractions because it happened RIGHT after and didn't let up!


----------



## rkb15

We actually DTD last night, too. I knew that that could help start things, but I didn't know it would FALSELY start things. I figured it would only start things if it was already on its way. At my appointment a few days ago I was 2 cm. So frustrating!


----------



## Jezzielin

rkb15 said:


> We actually DTD last night, too. I knew that that could help start things, but I didn't know it would FALSELY start things. I figured it would only start things if it was already on its way. At my appointment a few days ago I was 2 cm. So frustrating!

I'm 2cm too! 80% effaced and have been for two weeks. Those 5 hours yesterday had to have done _something_! We'll try again tonight, argh. The unknown! Just bounced on a ball for 30 mins too because it is still too cold for me to want to go out for a walk.

If the contractions went on to morning, I was going to go to the hospital but trying so hard not to embarrass myself by going and they tell me 'nope false labor'.


----------



## xpatchx

With DD my contractionn started at 10pm wednesday on and off and by 8am thursday they were conatant. Went to hospital, was 2cm, kept in, they stopped for most the day then started up again that night and was in full labour by 4am Friday and had her 4pm. It coudl easily all atart up again for you ladies! Sometimes it stops and then comes back. Id suggest waiting till you have them for 3 hours or more before calling l&d (although 5 hours of them is a bit cruel of your body to give then stop lol!) xx


----------



## diggory77

Even if the contractions stopped surely its progress and would be getting your cervix into a more favourable state whilst you were contracting? Contractions are there to move the baby down and open your cervix....But I'm just theorising!
Labour dust to you both!x


----------



## diggory77

Ps I read the rotating your pelvis on a gym ball is good for bringing on contraction and dilating! Good luck x


----------



## Jezzielin

rkb15 said:


> We actually DTD last night, too. I knew that that could help start things, but I didn't know it would FALSELY start things. I figured it would only start things if it was already on its way. At my appointment a few days ago I was 2 cm. So frustrating!

How's byour day going rkb15?


----------



## rkb15

I've been doing okay. How about you? I feel like I've had some small contractions (only a few) throughout the day, but it's been pretty calm. I was thinking about it, though, and since DTD helped with the contractions last night, that must mean something and that our bodies are getting really close. Otherwise, it wouldn't have done anything, right? I mean, earlier in my pregnancy I never got contractions after DTD, so this must be a good sign. :) I'm not sure if we'll try DTD again tonight. We'll see!


----------



## Jezzielin

rkb15 said:


> I've been doing okay. How about you? I feel like I've had some small contractions (only a few) throughout the day, but it's been pretty calm. I was thinking about it, though, and since DTD helped with the contractions last night, that must mean something and that our bodies are getting really close. Otherwise, it wouldn't have done anything, right? I mean, earlier in my pregnancy I never got contractions after DTD, so this must be a good sign. :) I'm not sure if we'll try DTD again tonight. We'll see!

I'm okay, no real contractions - but day #2 of seeing if DTD does the trick. I have barely tried getting up yet but we will see. I hope it means that we are close... I really don't want to be induced but I don't want to go over either! If we get contractions we will just stay up all night on B&B trying to keep them going lol.


----------



## rkb15

Jezzielin, I tried to PM you back, but it said your box was full!


----------



## Jezzielin

rkb15 said:


> Jezzielin, I tried to PM you back, but it said your box was full!

Ahhhh give me 5 mins!!! I will delete some!:dohh:


----------

